# fluvial fx6 setup



## tokugawakhan (Mar 31, 2015)

how should i set up the media in an fx filter. also how does water flow through the filter


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

In both FX5 and FX6, Water flows through the sponges surrounding the trays, then some how flow top down through the media. So, mechanical media on top, chem/mech/or bio in the center tray, and bio media on bottom tray. I have 7 FX5 & FX6 for my tanks. I cut some blue Jananese mats (from my pond filter) to put on the top tray, Matrix middle, and Fluval bio Max on bottom. I don't use polish pad (clogged up so quickly) or carbon. Just maximize bio media. Hope this help.
Joe.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I was going to buy a FX6 also, but I saw one at a LFS today...it's huge. I didn't get a measurement; I read that it's 21 inches high, but how wide is it? I'm not sure it'll fit through the doors on my stand (17 inches).


----------



## Matt1628 (Oct 22, 2014)

Fluval website says 23"high x 14.5" wide


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks Matt, I guess I just didn't see that. I saw some Q&A on Amazon that ranged from 17-18"


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

I have one of those pine stand for a 150 that has four doors with a brace between each of the two doors. I ended up modifying it by making the the two braces removable. Once removed, the opening is so wide that I can fit even two FXs on each side if desired. The braces would be reattached in their original position with three cabinet magnetic latches I got from Home Depot. Once back to their original places, the whole stand looks like it's original form. Of cause, I have to re-enforced the section of the removable brace by bridging across that section with a corner iron I cut out from an old metal bed frame. Wish I know how to pose pictures here to show you guys what I am talking about!
Joe.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Handyjoe said:


> Wish I know how to pose pictures here to show you guys what I am talking about!


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you GTZ.
I shall try and see it how it goes!
Joe.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Still Couln't copy and paste my picture into it. Wonder how you guys do it?


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Handyjoe said:


> Still Couln't copy and paste my picture into it. Wonder how you guys do it?


Sorry guys. I think I just found the answer. Will post pics later.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi. I've posted my Stand Modification process in the DIY section of this forum. If you are interested, please check it out in that section, as I thought it is more appropriate.
Joe.


----------

